# So still hier? Wie geht es voran?



## Myronn (15. Juli 2007)

Lebt ihr noch? Ist so ruhig hier geworden die letzten Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie kommt ihr voran? Alles im Lot? 

Viele Grüße
Myronn


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Juli 2007)

Jou, alles super.
Trage weiterhin Punkte auf die Map ein, habe auch mal ein paar Quests eingetragen, werd ich auch noch mit weitermachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (15. Juli 2007)

Ja ist bei mir genauso. Ist nur grade etwas weniger weil ich grade etwas Gold am zusammenfarmen bin um mir bald mein Pony leisten zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

